# Drywall Ceiling in the garage



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

5/8" is fine 24" oc, you most likely will use some type of firring strip to make sure ends land on a joist anyway. a couple 2x4s can be chopped up into great support. attach them to the existing trusses with 16d's and hang away. you'll also want a drywall hoist to hang 5/8" the 12' sheets weigh about 100lbs. you can get a drywall hoist on ebay for around $130-140 

5/8" is also code most everywhere in a garage for fire


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

I wasn't planning on using 12' sheets. How do you install the furring stips to ensure the ends land on a joist?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

let's say you have a 20 x 20 room to do with joists 24"oc but as we all know even in decent construction they can be 1/2" off, in some cases when they settle and warp it's as much as 2" starting from the wall we hang one 12ft chunk, this means 8' to go BUT wait, is it that easy? not always. the joist might be at 11'4" which is where you would cut your 12' chunk so it falls on the joist. this is also why banging a 2x4 where it ends is helpful. you can put the end of that piece on one truss and the start of the next on the one you installed. 

if you use 8' pieces they are still a SOB to hang without a lift, you also have a higher chance of breaking one balancing it on your head while you jump on a scaffold. if you buy an ebay lift you can sell it on craigslist for the same as you paid for it {i just did this last month myself} most the lifts are $200-300 retail, even harbor freight wants 199 for the same lift you can get on ebay for 140 shipped. oh, another bonus to 12' pieces, fewer butt joints to tape ! also, stager your seams in the same fashion you would if you were doing roof sheathing. with that 20' room example you would run 12' - 8' then 8' - 12 staggering as you go down. that of course if you have perfect joist spacing. 

a sheetrock lift, box of 16d nails and a few 2x4s will make your install SO much easier. remember if you nail the sheetrock, you need to use drywall nails. me, i prefer screws. 1-5/8" coarse thread is great for your application. 1-1/4 works but is harder to get started. 

lastly this will all go much faster, easier and better if you have a friend helping during the install

before i go, watch this link

http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_index.asp?page_id=35720181

using liquid nails on the joist is optional. it often makes a bigger mess with first timers than it's worth.


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a couple buddies helping me, so I'm not worried about holding it up. I plan on using drywall screws.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll want to use 12's to minimize butt joints. And 5/8" is well over 100 lbs. (1/2" is around 98 lbs.), but it is what you need to use for 24" centers. Use drywall adhesive as well as screws (1-1/4" will suffice) or nails (1/38" is standard). I prefer nailing on wood framing.....


----------

